# Triple Scale Hydrometer use question



## Larryh86GT (Sep 22, 2010)

My hydrometer reads in three scales - Specific Gravity, Brix/Balling, and Potential Alcohol. Can someone give a small tutorial on the basic usages of the 3 scales? Why you would use one over the other? 

Larry


----------



## wyntheef (Sep 22, 2010)

I THINK the answer is... ' it doesent matter which one you use because they are just 3 different ways of saying the same thing...like a thermometer that reads in farenheit or celcius. BUT, I'm interested to see if someone actually does have a reason for using them differently for other purposes.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Sep 22, 2010)

That's my impression also. I've been using the SG scale to determine what the ABV will end up at but it appears I can just look at the potential alcohol scale. There has to be more than meets the eye here and I would like to know the fine points of it. I did a search and don't see anything mentioned about it other than maybe a brix mention or of course SG.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 22, 2010)

Larryh86GT said:


> That's my impression also. I've been using the SG scale to determine what the ABV will end up at but it appears I can just look at the potential alcohol scale. There has to be more than meets the eye here and I would like to know the fine points of it. I did a search and don't see anything mentioned about it other than maybe a brix mention or of course SG.



Key word there is potential - i would just go off the SG readings start and finish.


----------



## Tom (Sep 22, 2010)

The "Potential" is only good for starting. It gives you a good idea of how much alcohol you may get. Its not exact as all wines may differ a little
Of the other 2 scales I would concentrate on the Gravity scale as this scale is more exact in determining where you are in fermentation.


----------



## BobF (Sep 22, 2010)

I agree that it's the same thing expressed 3 different ways. If the hydro was doing 3 functions instead of 1, they would cost $18 instead of $6 -


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 22, 2010)

I guess I have the same question. When you enter a competition the classes are determined by % sweetness of wine. How do you determine this if you know your sg?


----------



## BobF (Sep 22, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> I guess I have the same question. When you enter a competition the classes are determined by % sweetness of wine. How do you determine this if you know your sg?


 
brix is % sugar (skewed by other disolved solids), so see what brix reading lines up with the measured SG ... or use a table like:
http://www.brsquared.org/wine/CalcInfo/HydSugAl.htm

WARNING: Don't look at too many tables. Odds are you'll find conflicting info that will lead you to make/drink more wine 

Maybe Luc will chime in with some emperical data!


----------



## Julie (Sep 22, 2010)

BobF said:


> brix is % sugar (skewed by other disolved solids), so see what brix reading lines up with the measured SG ... or use a table like:
> http://www.brsquared.org/wine/CalcInfo/HydSugAl.htm
> 
> WARNING: Don't look at too many tables. Odds are you'll find conflicting info that will lead you to make/drink more wine
> ...



LOL, BobF, your warning is very good. Nice post. 

You do need to pay attention to the gravity readings. The potiential alcohol is based on how low your wines ferement down too. I have very little wines that go to .990. Sometimes I do but I have had wines anywhere from .990 to .998. The ABV depends on the reading your wine ferments to, if you are depending on the % on the hydrometer you will not be anywhere close to what the ABV actually is. 

Actually the hydrometer would probably only cost about $2 if they would take the % and the brix off.


----------



## xanxer82 (Sep 22, 2010)

Just get a refractometer.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 22, 2010)

As pretty much said above. Its one tool with 2 different ways to read it as on Celsius / Fahrenheit and then another scale to give you an approximate of the possible (potential) alc that can be achieved within the reading you get. There are still even more hydrometer readings also still used here and in other countries like Plato and Baum. Not to popular here.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 22, 2010)

A refractometer doesnt work once alc is present!


----------

